# Calm Before The Storm?



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Ok folks, so where are the storms? We are running low on work around here!


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

Global warming, no more snow,


----------



## scaper27 (Nov 5, 2005)

just gonna freeze this year. No snow


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

You guys need a tractor for anything? Our kubotas ready to go, loader,rake,brush hog,forks,aerator,spreader,sprayers,etc. Off season rates, have dumptruck,will travel,call today! Ask for scott.


----------



## scaper27 (Nov 5, 2005)

no, we are still working for another couple of weeks. Some all our equipment is still moving


----------



## ECS (Nov 11, 2005)

I hope it comes, but have a good painting project to finish after the holidays and a huge refinishing job to do plus my regular weekly things I do. A good amount of snow would be more than welcome though.


----------



## Plowfast9957 (Feb 14, 2005)

Its not even frozen here yet. We are still digging like its May.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

this weather SUCKS!

at this rate, ill not wanna go back to landscaping/mowing.....i need a lot of REALLY cold weather and LOTS of snow to make me get annoyed with it and want to go back to the warmer season work! right now, all i want to do is plow.


----------



## Kramer (Nov 13, 2004)

Plowfast9957;333261 said:


> Its not even frozen here yet. We are still digging like its May.


I hear you,,, started clearing for a small prking area yesterday....had to stop because theres too much mud. Did a little more today--still too muddy. 
December 10 and no chance of a ground freeze never mind snow. Good news is I need another 2 days to complete this one....looking at rain in the middle of the week.

Will start burning brush in one month....its gonna be difficult to take when its 45 degrees on Christmas.


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

This is crazy, we were laying 3500 sq. ft. of sod in orleans ma. thursday 12 7 06


----------



## murray83 (Dec 3, 2005)

God they are still paving here in my area,almost Christmas and people are getting their driveways sealed I swear it might be a carbon copy of last year.

Oh well if it doesn't snow we'll just keep on digging


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

Yup Normally Excavation for us is shut down now. but Well still digging.
Big question is if it continues like this, whats going to happen to contract prices next year. Sure the bigger places that know better will be fine, but those smaller contracts, they'll be thinking, "what snow, you did nothing and your charging the same" or something like that.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

it gets cold enough for snow....then we get no precipitation.....then as soon as it gets above freezing, we get rain.........SUCKS!!!!


----------



## Dakota2004 (Jun 12, 2006)

Calm down boys, don't all get your pannies in knots over this It will get cold and storms will come don't  on mother nature!


----------



## scaper27 (Nov 5, 2005)

nothing is coming. I think the grass is starting to grow again. It was 50 degrees today and all week


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

scaper27;334902 said:


> nothing is coming. I think the grass is starting to grow again. It was 50 degrees today and all week


I actually have a few lawns that could use a cutting again


----------



## S & A Landscaping & Plo (Dec 2, 2006)

jt5019;335191 said:


> I actually have a few lawns that could use a cutting again


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

yeah, this is getting old. i really like snow and miss it. i remember when snow used to be on the ground for the entire winter, now its snows a foot then gets so warm out it all melts a week later!

Well if it means anything, the farmers almanac says were getting more snow in january for the illinois area. im just going to keep wishing for snow


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

We need a sacrificial lamb... please someone sell there only plow or take it off to rebuild and paint it and it will snow for sure.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I predict that the Great Lakes area will have snow for X-Mass!!

Remember you heard it hear first


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

I predict our first "REAL" snow on Jan. 8.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

i just hope it snows more than 3 times this season, lol

we have 2 more snows left, one in jan and one in feb, lol


----------



## jbone (Mar 18, 2006)

its my fault I bought a new plow this year.......sorry guys


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

RETURN IT!!!! haha

I actually dont have a plow yet. I will next week though!


----------



## SmsSnowPlowing (Nov 2, 2006)

dont buy it yet. let us get at least one storm in.


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Calling for high 50's her'e tomorrow, Going north to vermont for the holiday. I'm gonna take the dumptruck and try to haul a snowstorm back for everyone!!


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

jt5019;335191 said:


> I actually have a few lawns that could use a cutting again


As I was driving home I saw 3 of my lawns that honestly could use cut again.


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

Brian Young;336041 said:


> As I was driving home I saw 3 of my lawns that honestly could use cut again.


Didn't you just get snow like a week or two ago?


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

SmsSnowPlowing;335899 said:


> dont buy it yet. let us get at least one storm in.


haha, i already did. we had 14" here on the first of december. I helped my fathers business by shoveling walks. I had over 10 calls on my 800 # needing plowing. i figured hell, ill just buy a plow this year, haha( i was going to wait until next year to plow)

im just prayin for the white stuff


----------



## ECS (Nov 11, 2005)

Have been plowing the past two days and looks like again tomorrow. 

Plowed here 11/14, 12/13, and 12/14, with a few acounts on 11/29 and 12/11


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

What is it like to plow over 2 inches of snow??


----------



## ECS (Nov 11, 2005)

Well this afternoon was like trying to plow 5" of cement. 
This morning it was just a little wet and I could make 9 foot piles.


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

Yaz;335526 said:


> We need a sacrificial lamb... please someone sell there only plow or take it off to rebuild and paint it and it will snow for sure.


i already tried that. i even went as far as pulling the electric motors off my plows and cleaning out any debris out of the fluid resivore that's collected over time, well then since i had the motors off i freshened the elec. motors up! that didn't work, so i put a 2nd. coat of paint on all the blades. that didn't work so now i'm down to replacing little tiny set screws, adjusting cables for a 2nd. time. hell i stopped at the parts store tonight and bought new headlights that don't really need to replaced. next is valve cover gaskets that can wait too!! this is terrible, i started out behind on getting my trucks and equipment ready, and now i've never been so ready!!! maybe i'll start working on my mustang and getting it ready for the dragstrip!!! ha-ha


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

*warm continues*

Well folks, the latest weather for massachusetts is another warm week on the way. Perhaps we will see another new years eve event, been there, & done that, not a good night to plow, too many   on the roads!!


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

cornbinder;337030 said:


> i already tried that. i even went as far as pulling the electric motors off my plows and cleaning out any debris out of the fluid resivore that's collected over time, well then since i had the motors off i freshened the elec. motors up! that didn't work, so i put a 2nd. coat of paint on all the blades. that didn't work so now i'm down to replacing little tiny set screws, adjusting cables for a 2nd. time. hell i stopped at the parts store tonight and bought new headlights that don't really need to replaced. next is valve cover gaskets that can wait too!! this is terrible, i started out behind on getting my trucks and equipment ready, and now i've never been so ready!!! maybe i'll start working on my mustang and getting it ready for the dragstrip!!! ha-ha


O well thanks for trying! At least the guys with seasonal fixed plowing fee's are in the Bahamas enjoying this mild weather.

I'm just kidding, we know your board too. But at least the wear and tear is at a absolute minimum.


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

well I took the plow off and the sander thi week.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

I got a few things I have to do before its snows. Like completely fab up a 6.5' skid loader plow. But its sitting in the shop in a million pieces. And will say there till right before it snows. I am trying to temping fate to get it to snow. Along with a bunch of other minor things that have to be fixed too.


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Has it been warm down there will?


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

yep. We had a couple of 28 degree days, but nothing now.


----------



## rgrimes945 (Oct 22, 2006)

*snow ?*

Hi folks,
I just hope we have to pay for it in January !!!
Ray Grimes


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

*ski resorts shutting down!*

I was told today that killington ski resort had to shut down. They have had warm temps & rain and its been too warm to make snow!


----------



## 01FordPlower (Nov 2, 2006)

*Philly Area!!!*

Well here in the suburbs of Philadelphia the temps have been high, only a couple of really bitter days. The big time companies are still out everyday cutting lawns. I just put a brand new plow on my truck this year, and the question now is, WHERE IS THE SNOW???????


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Mysticlandscape;336083 said:


> Didn't you just get snow like a week or two ago?


Yeah and as soon as it was here it was gone, we got about 10" that melted a few days later.


----------



## Potomac Lawns (Jan 28, 2004)

they are saying it will be 70 here on Monday, is this December or April.

Steve


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Well, I will take one for the team. Im gonna tear down my plow today and fix the a-frame and some other pointless junk. Then I will wash and wax my truck. That usually guarantees it will rain or snow, it is just my luck


----------



## rgrimes945 (Oct 22, 2006)

*pay in January*

I just hope we pay DEARLY for it in January

Ray Grimes


----------



## snyps (Oct 20, 2005)

I called today to tell the storage place to get my jet skis ready for a ride.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Talking about lawns needing mowing, we have tulips and daffodils we planted in Oct pushing out of the ground as well as hostas and daylilies that were cut down after the first frost that are coming back out of dormancy too. 

Screwy, screwy weather.


----------



## Potomac Lawns (Jan 28, 2004)

well the high here hit 73 today, time to sharpen the blades on the mower....


----------



## LordOfTheSith (Jan 2, 2006)

Just had one plowing event here in Upstate NY....4 inches of snow...but I was itchin so I put on the plow. It is an El Nino year or so they say....regardless, I WANT SNOW!!!!!!


----------



## SkykingHD (Jan 31, 2002)

*less snow higher temps*

The NOAA long range for cast for Akron Ohio area says it has a 33% chance of less snow than average and a 33% chance of temps being higher than average.

We had 3 events so far this yr that our trucks could salt or plow. Was 55 yesterday. I think we will have a less than average income.

My for cast is insurance company will make the same from me this yr, fuel companies will make more per gallon, the salt company will sell less salt, the drivers will make less and trucks will be driven less.

I think this will get more people to go out of the snow removal business.

Dave


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

SnoFarmer;335528 said:


> I predict that the Great Lakes area will have snow for X-Mass!!
> 
> Remember you heard it hear first


 

Snow for South Dakota, Nebraska, Iowa, Wisconsin, Minnesota, Illinois, Michigan..

Wens, Thr, Fri.:waving:


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

Might want to take out Iowa there Snofarmer ain't going to be cooled enough in centeral Iowa to friggin snow may be the very NW tip of Iowa and thats it supposed to be in the upper 30's and 40's Weds thru Friday


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

SnoFarmer;338549 said:


> Snow for South Dakota, Nebraska, Iowa, Wisconsin, Minnesota, Illinois, Michigan..
> 
> Wens, Thr, Fri.:waving:


I hope you get it up your way. It looks as it will be all rain here in SE Wisconsin.:crying:


----------



## starc (Nov 16, 2006)

Here's the 14 day outlook for me


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

hay if it's not even in the teens for you how can they be showing rain drops on there map for the middle of the first week??


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

littleo92;339055 said:


> Might want to take out Iowa there Snofarmer ain't going to be cooled enough in centeral Iowa to friggin snow may be the very NW tip of Iowa and thats it supposed to be in the upper 30's and 40's Weds thru Friday





toby4492;339056 said:


> I hope you get it up your way. It looks as it will be all rain here in SE Wisconsin.:crying:


I agree it will start out as rain, but keep an eye on that High coming down out of Canada.
It will bring some cold air with it to turn the rain to snow on the back side of the low.

Remember the most precipitation falls in the N,W, quadrant of a low.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Just heard Nebraska just got 20 inches of snow with drifts up to 5 feet today!!!!


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Cold and dry here now. Heading back into warm & wet for the weekend. Its starting to look like 1994 folks, not good! :realmad:


----------



## soulrider1979 (Nov 20, 2006)

I know its frustrating, but dont give up. It will come eventually. Living in eastern PA, Im happy with averaging three snow falls a season. Last year I only had 1 push, that sucked of course, but I think we are just going to have to get used to it not snowing that much anymore. My first snowfall date average is Dec. 12, so far I am +8 days late (on the average). We have a cold wave moving in which I think will stay. Lets see what happens these next couple of weeks. I still think the second week of Jan for my first push, maybe earlier.


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

littleo92;339163 said:


> hay if it's not even in the teens for you how can they be showing rain drops on there map for the middle of the first week??


He's in Canada.. C not F


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

It can snow any time Tree and fence work is geting old....


----------



## Daner (Jan 8, 2006)

*It's just a mater of time*

I think this yr has the weather guys baffeled...they change it every day...The big one will be coming to us all soon...with all this wet weather around everyware...soon as the wind starts to hammer In hard from the north for a while...thats when It will all change. And when It does It will hit Hard...I, getting ready----------------------->wesport


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Happy holidays good people, i will be hauling winter weather back from waterbury VT, tuesday 12/26, be ready


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

*No Snow Up North*

No snow in upstate vermont, nothing on the ground, no storms to haul back. 52 degrees in boston this afternoon when i returned from vermont.


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

hang tight fellas..It will come..it is getting boring though cleaning up the plow, or staring out the window at it :crying: but I have a feeling it is going to be harsh...hey maybe like in 67 I think it was in illinois when they got blasted in the month of April!  Time will tell..


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

Is this where we sign up for the snow?
.
.
.
.
.
12 inches please.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I dont know guys, if it dont come soon, I am gonna throw in the bag and put the plow away for the season. Kinda sux since I only got to use it 3 times.


----------



## SnowPro93 (Oct 25, 2006)

3 times...your lucky, my low has yet to hit any white stuff... i'm about ready to throw in the towel as well.


----------



## Daner (Jan 8, 2006)

*Yes It will be here soon*

Forget about these young weather guessers...I have been watching the weather for along time...The cold hard truth..we will all getten hammered soon  LOL..Had to throw that one In...guys stay cool...the waters are warm...once the jet stream drives In from the north with Artic Air...we will all be out there haven fun...stay cool It will be here soon. 
Oh In the meen time stay real cool:waving:


----------



## AClearerPath (Dec 27, 2006)

Everyone should start golfing. You'd appreciate the warm weather more.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I wish I still had my 82 chevy k20, 6" lift 350 and a 4 speed with 33" mudders. I would so be out muddin it up right now!!!!


----------



## iakentdoz (Dec 20, 2005)

thermos;342434 said:


> I dont know guys, if it dont come soon, I am gonna throw in the bag and put the plow away for the season. Kinda sux since I only got to use it 3 times.


I'm with you, think it's time to put away the plow. Mine is new and I have not had a chance to use it yet :realmad: . May be by putting it away, that will help it snow.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Maybe if I blow up my granpa's new snow blower, it will snow


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

It snowed here today around 3:00 eastern standard time, it came down hard for almost 5 full minutes!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

It sneezed here last night. If I see old man winter, I am gonna kick him in the family jewels. I want snow!!!!!:realmad:


----------



## DeAdZoNe (Oct 28, 2006)

lawn king;342936 said:


> It snowed here today around 3:00 eastern standard time, it came down hard for almost 5 full minutes!


I saw at least 6 minutes of flurries up here in NH around that time!

The storms dont get any calmer than this, if it doesnt snow soon I will need a 3rd job to help pay the bills. What a year to invest into equipment.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

DeAdZoNe;343267 said:


> I saw at least 6 minutes of flurries up here in NH around that time!
> 
> The storms dont get any calmer than this, if it doesnt snow soon I will need a 3rd job to help pay the bills. What a year to invest into equipment.


Yeah, sure am glad I bought that new spreader this year. I drove up to Conway last night just to see what a little snow looks like.


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

*Going To Extremes Her'e*

I'm going to truck in 10000 pounds of spring fertilizer this morning, lets see what that doe's?


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Looks like another warm week on the way, warm temps through january 6th. Will this crazy weather ever end? :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

*The LOW*

Its the cutoff low in the west lets sacrifice it to the snow gods!!! :realmad:


----------



## Daner (Jan 8, 2006)

*Oh boy I see a storm*

Enjoy your cold pops guys ...I see a good change In our sun tanning plans...Get your last look at the gals In the Bikinis...Jan 15th...Our storm will be here. It's supost to hit the 60's here maybe today...sun Is shining and the grass Is still green In spots...the odd spot of snow hangen In there hidding around the old shade trees.
so mark This day down Jan. 15...Be ready
Cheers


----------



## soulrider1979 (Nov 20, 2006)

Being an optimist, but speaking in terms of a pessimist, I feel that I have to say that I dont think January is our best shot for winter in the northeast. A small rumor was floating around that around the 15th was going to be the arrival of winter, but now Accuweather is saying a warming trend is planned for that week. I guess it doesnt matter how small or weak an El Nino is, bottom line is, no snow, just rain and warm weather. Sorry guys, but I just dont think Feb will amount to much either. I think I am going to put a big squeege on my truck instead of a plow!!


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

*Pack It Up!*

Its not looking good for a big year in snow, thats for sure !!!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Well, I just took the lift frame off of my truck. Next week, I may go and do a clean-up or two. Guess I had better get a head start on the landscaping season


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

*Was spring-now summer.*

62 degrees here this morning, sun is not up yet, need i say more? :realmad: :realmad:


----------



## Potomac Lawns (Jan 28, 2004)

they say it will be 73 here today:angry:


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

I kicked back on the deck this afternoon in my shorts and tee shirt & downed a few heinekens. It was 69 degrees, beautiful winter day!


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

Normally this time of year I'd be bowhunting in the snow. I was hiking with my kids and went fishing at this little place in the woods. All sorts of stuff is popping up that we should not see until March, it's just weird.


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

*Snow Sunday ?*

Forecast as of this morning, snow to rain & back to snow for us( S E Massachusetts) on sunday 1 14 07. Keep your fingers crossed people, and please everyone, dont buy anything NEW between now & then.:salute:


----------



## scaper27 (Nov 5, 2005)

It is still going to be too warm


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Brrrrrrrr...*

It is frickin 8 degrees out this morning....Brrrrr havent had time to adjust yet.....Maybe some weather coming in Sunday,I'll keep my fingers crossed and the blowers in storage....


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Rain, rain, rain, perhaps a bit of sleet, rain, rain, rain, then when all the moisture moves out tuesday, it gets cold. :angry:


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

*Updated forecast.*

Snow monday night & tuesday morning, enough to plow, so they say?


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Snow snow snow....Maybe!!!*

Well they are saying 6"-10" MAYBE!!!! Time will tell.


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

*Snow, yea that white stuff .*

It looks like it may actually happen. The local forecasters seem to be on the same page?


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Just up'd our totals....*



Oshkosh;351950 said:


> Well they are saying 6"-10" MAYBE!!!! Time will tell.


 Well NECN just put our totals at 8"-12" and the kicker is it is snowing out now and 22 degrees...Might be time to head over to the storage and fire up the blowers and grab a couple of bags of melt.......


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

We could come up and help you out, after the BIG PATRIOTS VICTORY PARTY !!   :redbounce


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

I love the people who cry global warming... It was in the freezing range in Cali this past week now I don't know but that doesn't seem to be global "warming" to me. Its the change in the jet stream pure and simple, the mid west is getting hammered and even northern ny and that area its just pushed further north than a nomal winter. It may come it may not but then again isn't that part of the snow plowing buisness?
-Eric


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Snowing again....1/15*

Time will tell maybe 5"-10"...Looks nice anyways....


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

*Ththth thats all folks.*

All rain, no snow in sight. Winter just forgot new england. The hell with plowing, its time to start talking red sox! That is after 2 more patriot wins!


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Looks like.......Not what they where saying....*

Looks like we ended up with about three inches....Then ice...Not what I was looking forward to....Maybe next time.....


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

enough calm already.... where is the storm!!


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

jt5019;352839 said:


> enough calm already.... where is the storm!!


I have a $5000. snowblower for the kubota (new) not a scratch, i dont mind telling ya, its starting to piss me off.


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

*Another dud boston-south.*

Here we go again with rain. When its cold here, its dry. When we get the moisture its warm?


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

*I'ts About Time!*

The long calm spell seems to be over! 1-3 for boston tomorrow night & looks like more action thursday into friday! payup payup payup


----------

